# General Mandolin Topics > Vintage Instruments >  DeMeglio serial numbers and lables

## Tavy

OK, so curiosity got the better of me, here are the dates and serial numbers for the DeMeglio's I've owned:

1893   1546
1910  16576
1923  20235

A few more culled from the net:

1895   2917
1896   3889
1897   6683
1899   3647 *
1902  11610
1905   3412 *

Obviously those labeled with a * are out of sequence - maybe misread or mis-reported?

I know there are some DeMeglio owners on the cafe, anyone care to share some more numbers so we can see how they fit in?

One other curiosity is the label used, the later ones all have the "beware of fakes and forgeries" message:



Where as my 1893 version is much simpler and in Italian only - so maybe no forgeries back then?

----------


## brunello97

Nice idea, John.  We're down in Texas right now but when I get back up north to my files (and DeMegilios) I'll pitch in.

Mick

----------


## Jim Garber

John: I have about 50 examples so it may take me awhile to sort them out. Be back soon.

----------


## Tavy

Thanks guys, I figured you might have a few between you: Jim, I hope all 50 aren't instruments you own  :Wink:

----------


## Jim Garber

Nah, just from my jpeg collection. Actually I had a nice one I bought on UK eBay and it was wonderful tho I did sell it a year or so ago.

----------


## brunello97

John, I had a chance to have a look at my DeMeglios and the ones I have jpegs of in my files. I have 30 or so examples, but the SNs aren't necessarily visible on the labels I have images of.

Here is what I have:

1893 Model 2    SN  1706
1897 Model 2    SN  6183
1897 Model 1    SN  6683
1898 Model 1    SN  7764
1898 Model 1    SN  7925
1898 Model 1    SN  8089
189X Model X    SN  8452  (Can't see the date)
1900 Model 2    SN 10006
1902 Model A    SN  2002  Labeled "Giovanni D_"  not "Cav. Giovanni D_"
1904 Model B    SN  2844  Labeled "Giovanni D_"  not "Cav. Giovanni D_"
1905 Model 1    SN 13500
1906 Model 1    SN 14160

The last two are the ones I have now.  A slightly frustrating exercise in that I could only cull so few SNs out of all those examples.

I hope others chip in now or as other DeMeglios come forward. Are you going to compile a spreadsheet or some kind of data base, John? 

Mick

----------

Jim Garber

----------


## Jim Garber

Thanks, Mick. I will see what I can add. At the moment I am consumed with a freelance job -- deadline is tomorrow and I will see if I can get what I have up here.

----------


## Tavy

> I hope others chip in now or as other DeMeglios come forward. Are you going to compile a spreadsheet or some kind of data base, John?


Well I'm not sure there are enough data points for a full on database - but I'm hoping I'll be able to estimate annual production figures from these and then post the results back here.  I figured it might be interesting to see when the greatest numbers were being produced.

Many thanks for those data points, John.

----------


## Jim Garber

Maybe best to post a few at a time. Here is what I can figure out so far from the 50 jpeg examples I have. Some I don't have clear label pics so it might be somewhat confusing.

1894	2093	1A
1895	3381	1A
1895	1159??	1A
1896	4252	1A
1896	3889	2
1897	6283	1A
1897	70??	1A
1897	6963	1A
1897	6183	2
1898	7095	1A
1898	8089	1

More to come... I may have duplicated some of Mick's.

----------


## brunello97

Thanks, Jim. Molto bene.  I collated what we have here so far and sent you and John a copy.  I'd like to turn this into an index we can post up on the cloud and provide editing access to build the data base.  Not going to compete with those Gibson Archive folks but I'll bet it buys us a glass of wine or two (and opens some conversations) in Napoli....

Mick

----------


## Tavy

One more:

1898: No 7594

----------


## brunello97

> One more:
> 
> 1898: No 7594


Thanks, John.  I updated the DeMeglio SN .xl file and reposted to the Dropbox.

Mick

----------


## Jim Garber

I have to get back to my large list and cull out the readable SNs.

----------


## Tavy

One more:

1895 No 2767

----------

brunello97

----------


## Jim Garber

Oh, I have to check my files for you guys. Thanks for reminding me.

----------

brunello97

----------


## Tavy

And one more:

1905, No 3132.

----------


## Jim Garber

Here are the rest of the ones I can decipher from my files:

1901	131?	          B
1903	12084	1A
1903	2486	1A
1903	2306	         4
1903	1232	         1?
1906	13594?	1A
1909	15946	1A
1919	19468?	0
1922	20071	0
1923	20176	0

1897	7198	       1A
1910	19056	0
1896	2040?	      1A
1896	4209	        2
1922	20140	0
1905	13143	1A

----------


## brunello97

Thanks, Jim and John--I added these to the 'DeMeglio Database'.  

I do have a couple questions though.

John, the SN you have from 1905 seems out of sequence for the _Cav._ Giovanni DeM label but in sequence for the Giovanni DeM labels.  Does that jibe with the label?

Likeswise, Jim with the two of yours from 1903 with SNs 2306 and 2486.  

We've got examples from a 30 year time span from DeMeglio.  Anyway you slice it that is impressive output from the shop. I realize this type of activity brings out the O/C architect in me, but I do think it provides an interesting overlay of information. 

Never collected stamps but I think I understand people who do.

Mick

----------


## Jim Garber

BTW, John,  have you contacted *Dave Hynds*. He might have had a few DMs thru his shop.

----------


## bluesmandolinman

Jim , thanks for the link to Dave Hynds. There are so many useful tips for working on mandolins. Cool !

----------


## Tavy

> Thanks, Jim and John--I added these to the 'DeMeglio Database'.  
> 
> I do have a couple questions though.
> 
> John, the SN you have from 1905 seems out of sequence for the _Cav._ Giovanni DeM label but in sequence for the Giovanni DeM labels.  Does that jibe with the label?


I don't have a clear image of the label, but the description says: GIOVANNI DE MEGLIO 1905 MODEL B No 3132.

Seems like we have two different numbering schemes in use?

----------


## brunello97

> I don't have a clear image of the label, but the description says: GIOVANNI DE MEGLIO 1905 MODEL B No 3132.
> 
> Seems like we have two different numbering schemes in use?


I think so John.  There are the Cav. G. DeMeglio labels.  Cav. being an abbreviation for Cavaliere (or knight.)  Y'all might remember Felix Cavaliere from The Rascals....

Those labels have a consistent numbering pattern from at least early '90s to early '20s.  There's also the Giovanni DeMeglio label with another numbering system altogether--but also consistent in their own right.  At first I thought this Giovanni was the figlio (son) referred to in Cav. G DeM labels, but Giovanni's labels clearly say 'di Vincenzo'.  I haven't really tracked a difference between the instruments themselves.  Should take a closer look.  Not sure what to think.

Mick

----------


## PiccoloPrincipe

Hello

Can someone explain the model designations?

ie. Model 0, A, B, 1, 1A, etc..

As example, within classical guitars, "A" would designate the premier model, here it seems not the case.
I may be mistaken of course.

TIA
Regards.

----------


## Jim Garber

Most of the DeMeglio jpegs I have in my file seem to be 1A. I am not sure that is mainly because many of those were exported to the UK. The model 1 seemed to be less fancy with a plain scratchplate. I am at work right now so can't really do a comparison. It would be interesting to see if there are some catalog pages -- maybe in that French site?

----------


## Martin Jonas

> Most of the DeMeglio jpegs I have in my file seem to be 1A. I am not sure that is mainly because many of those were exported to the UK. The model 1 seemed to be less fancy with a plain scratchplate. I am at work right now so can't really do a comparison. It would be interesting to see if there are some catalog pages -- maybe in that French site?


John Maddock may have more evidence, but my recollection is that I've seen examples with model numbers "1A", "1", "A" and "B" marked on the label -- all owned by current or former members of our group.  All of them looked the same as far as decoration is concerned, and all had the inlaid scratchplate.  One of my former colleagues, who had several pass through his hands in past decades, thought that model numbers were assigned after completion of built depending on the outcome of a final quality inspection, i.e. that "Model B" is the equivalent of a discounted "seconds" model these days.  Another possibility is that these numbers may have changed over the year, e.g. that the previous model "A" was at some stage changed to "1A" when they introduced a model "2".

Whatever the explanation for these relatively plain models is, clearly "Model 2" was different: as seen from the examples Mick posted today on the other thread, this was a much more elaborately inlaid luxury model.  I have a vague recollection of seeing a "Model 3" as well, but can't remember details.

Martin

----------


## Martin Jonas

To illustrate the point, I've just done a quick online image search and found the attached four mandolins on brick-and-mortar auction sites in the UK: these are labelled, respectively, Model A, 1A, B and 1A again, dating from 1899 to 1905.  I don't see any systematic differences in appointments with model numbers: the 1905 A has the swirl inlay rather than the vine, but I think that's because it's a later year.  The 1903 1A has a couple extra frets, but again that seems more likely to be the later year rather than the model specs as the 1899 1A doesn't have them.

Martin

----------


## brunello97

Martin, the 'quality' distinction between models 1, 1A and B is an interesting take.  I like the deductive thinking behind it.

John and Dave's experience far out strips mine with these.  I've owned three (all 1As) and played a couple others.  The two I have now have gone through extensive repairs so I have had them almost completely apart.  Very clean, very careful work inside. Nice construction details.  If this was their standard work with the volume they produced, that is an accomplishment.  Some dimensional differences which kept me from swapping some parts, but  a significant step above the MOR Neapolitan bowls.

The Dorigas and better quality Ceccherinis are clearly a notch above.

Mick

----------


## PiccoloPrincipe

Interesting and funny..

Thank you all for the info. & thoughts.
Nice to know about the quality of construction.

I come from the classical guitar scene.
So many more mysteries with mandolins than classical guitars.

----------


## brunello97

Martin, I only have files of three De Meglio model Bs  but two of those are labeled Giovanni De Meglio (not Cav. G De M) which have their own serial number system different from the Cav. G De M.   The third is the one you posted.

Not a big enough sample to make any conclusions by.  It would be interesting / helpful to see if any other Bs turn up.

Mick

----------


## derbex

I have just bought a 1A from 1897 s/n 6237

----------


## brunello97

> I have just bought a 1A from 1897 s/n 6237


Thanks! Got yours added to the SN codex.  Do you have any photos of the DeMeglio you might post.  In particular, shots of the label would be helpful.

Mick

----------


## Tavy

1900 model 2 serial 9937 on eBay.

----------


## brunello97

> 1900 model 2 serial 9937 on eBay.


Thanks, John, I saw that this morning.  It is in exceptional condition, isn't it?  

Doesn't look like the seller is interested in shipping Stateside, though I'm going to send a note to ask.  That would be one to go for.

Mick

----------


## Jim Garber

That is a nice one. Good luck, Mick.

----------


## brunello97

> That is a nice one. Good luck, Mick.


Thanks, Jim.  Kind of a diversion from my A5 MAS but looks worth a gambit (or some desultory bidding, as Martin calls it.) It probably will draw some attention.

Mick

----------


## Bassboomer

Hello all. Picked up a De Meglio a few weeks back, 1905 Model A No. 3568

----------


## Jim Garber

Bassboomer: can you post some pics including the label or at least tell us the serial number?

----------


## Bassboomer

Will try to get some pics up this weekend. Serial number is 3568

----------


## brunello97

Thanks, Bassboomer, I look forward to the pictures.  My hunch, based on the SN and year that this will be a Giovanni De Meglio label rather than the Cav. G De Meglio (see post #29 above.)  There were two separate SN sequences for the De Meglio mandolins.

Mick

----------


## Jim Garber

Here's another one on *eBay UK* with readable label pic.

----------


## brunello97

> Here's another one on *eBay UK* with readable label pic.


Thanks, Jim.  I already added this one in. Nice looking De Meglio model 2.

Mick

----------


## Bassboomer

Here it is

----------

brunello97

----------


## Rob Walker

Cav. Giov. De Meglio serial #16652 model "0" dated 1910

----------


## brunello97

Thanks, Rob!

Are you sure that the second third number in the SN is a "6"?  With its open top and little tail, it looks quite different from the first "6".  Maybe a "4"?  Not sure.  I checked a back into my files of DeM labels and there are more examples of this type of penmanship disparity between a "6" and a number (I'm guess "4") which looks like what is on the label you posted.  

Is this your DeMeglio?  If you have other photos of the mandolin that you could post, that would be great.

Mick

----------


## Rob Walker

> Thanks, Rob!
> 
> Are you sure that the second third number in the SN is a "6"?  With its open top and little tail, it looks quite different from the first "6".  Maybe a "4"?  Not sure.  I checked a back into my files of DeM labels and there are more examples of this type of penmanship disparity between a "6" and a number (I'm guess "4") which looks like what is on the label you posted.  
> 
> Is this your DeMeglio?  If you have other photos of the mandolin that you could post, that would be great.
> 
> Mick


Hi Mick!,
Just enlarged the image and the two numbers are certainly different.
Maybe a "4",and all the speculation I can possibly muster :Smile: 
Will post other images shortly.
Regards
Rob W.

----------


## Tavy

It's been a while, but another data point: 1895 model 2 serial 3291

----------


## brunello97

> It's been a while, but another data point: 1895 model 2 serial 3291


Thanks, John.  I saw that one this morning.  Model 2 looks nice but for a few bits of headstock veneer. Not sure what condition the neck might be in.

I plan on putting in a few bids on this and see how the bidding goes.  The shipping costs from the UK aren't as onerous as some I have seen.  

My guess is that case is faux croc, or at least I hope so.  Don't know if croc falls under the banned import regulations in the US. I've been drooling over a pair of Lucchese crocodile skin boots for some time now. I admit I'm a bit ambivalent about them though from ethical pov, something I _very inconsistently_ suffer from.

Mick

----------


## Graham McDonald

> My guess is that case is faux croc, or at least I hope so.  Don't know if croc falls under the banned import regulations in the US. I've been drooling over a pair of Lucchese crocodile skin boots for some time now. I admit I'm a bit ambivalent about them though from ethical pov, something I _very inconsistently_ suffer from.
> 
> Mick


If it is Australian croc skin, most of that is farmed these days, not randomly shot in the wild if that allays your conscience a little. :Smile: 

cheers

----------


## Jim Garber

Here's some pics of the *1895 one*. I would not think the case is genuine croc or alligator. Those cases are usually chipboard. I have seen alligator covered violin cases and it is quite obvious.

----------


## brunello97

Here's the croc Lucchese boots for comparison.  I like the 'cherry' finish.  BAS.

Mick

----------


## Martin Jonas

> Thanks, John.  I saw that one this morning.  Model 2 looks nice but for a few bits of headstock veneer. Not sure what condition the neck might be in.
> 
> I plan on putting in a few bids on this and see how the bidding goes.  The shipping costs from the UK aren't as onerous as some I have seen.


Did you end up bidding on this one?  In the end it went for its starting bid of 150 Pounds, meaning there was only one bidder.  A bit of a steal -- in retrospect maybe I should have bid, but I lost sight of it (and don't really need it anyway).

Martin

----------


## brunello97

Martin, I had thought about it and communicated with the seller.  He seemed willing to ship to the US at what seemed like a reasonable price--I think 35 quid is what he told me--he struck me as a nice fellow.  It appeared in good overall shape (Giovanni DeMeglio by the SN) but the neck looked rather sketchioso to me.  I kind of backed off over that.  I haven't been fiddling much with repairs of late as work has grown and groaned.  I keep my eyes out but have become a bit more selective.  Still, I like the DeMeglio vibe so they are on my radar.

Would love to hear a comp between your Ceccherini and a nice DeMeglio some day.....

salud!

Mick

----------


## Jim Garber

Dave Hynds says he has never seen another one of these, a DeMeglio mandola. Hopefully we can get the SN from him and possibly some pics and shot of the label.

----------


## brunello97

Muy cool, Jim. Thanks for the video! 

Have you contacted Dave about this?  Would love to know more about it, particularly when it was made.

I have one DeMeglio mandola in my files without any corroborating information.  It looks very unDeM but for the peghead and label--though it is labeled a model 1.  Curious looking hybrid, while Dave's looks like the real thing.

Sounds pretty garish in the video but that could be mic placement, new strings etc.

Very cool, though.....

Mick

----------


## Jim Garber

I have a feeling that he uses the internal mic in his computer. There is a lot of distortion. No I have not contacted him.

----------


## Martin Veit

I have a short question for a "meglio" label.

I bought this mandolin some weeks ago and its labeld "Michelle Meglio".

My guess is, that this "Michelle" is /was the son (figlio) from Giovanni deMeglio
and build this mandolin after 1946 when the italian republic disestablished the aristocracy.

I didn't find some newer deMeglio Mandolins at all.
When do they stop making mandolins?

----------


## Graham McDonald

The enclosed tuners look older than 1946, more like pre-1914. Perhaps another of the deMeglio copyists trying hard to be mistaken for a real one, like the Indian Givson mandolins?

----------


## brunello97

Thanks, Martin.  I would tend to agree with Graham that yours is a 'contemporary' of the DeMeglios (and perhaps a 'clone' as they are sometimes called) rather than a successor.  

We have seen so many labels that announce the family lineage (or other association) with prominent makers.  It would seem odd that a son of DeMeglio would not announce that on his label.  (One "L" for the masculine Michele, btw  :Wink: )  I have a few Michele Meglios in my files, but your photo of the label is an improvement on the ones I have.

The latest dated DeMeglio I have in my (very nascent) list of serial numbers is 1923.  

Mick

----------


## Graham McDonald

There is a DeMeglio on ebay Australia at the moment sn 15485 and Model 0 from 1908. No bids and a starting price of A$275

----------


## Martin Veit

I would like to know,
what Dave has on his mind to this thing.

His offers neatly the same mandolin on his website:
http://www.mandolinluthier.com/mando...or_sale_17.htm

There are some few informations to find on the net about "Michele Meglio" as son of Giovanni.
But it seems as if there are a lot of Meglios in Napoli, so it is all only a guess  :Smile: 

Martin

----------


## brunello97

> There is a DeMeglio on ebay Australia at the moment sn 15485 and Model 0 from 1908. No bids and a starting price of A$275


Thanks, Graham!  Duly noted.

Curiously, in the ebay.au ad there is a note referencing another pair of De Meglios.  Once from 1895 (which is already in the register) and another from 1914 which is the first from the WW1 years to appear since we've been tracking these.  

Know way to know when in '14 it was made though....Been reading Chris Clark's "The Sleepwalkers" this winter, about the run up to WW1. Scary stuff.

Anyhow, from numbers we have recorded, De Meglio production between 1914 and 1919 looks like at around 350 units total, which was just about the same number produced in 1905 alone.

Not enough examples in the file yet to draw too many conclusions, but it is shaping up.  

I'd be interested in knowing some things about yearly production in some of the other big name shops of the time: Calace and Embergher (surely someone has this info for LE.)  Too many different Vinaccias to keep straight. 

Wonkish to be sure but _it's cold outside_.  I do about as well in the cold as I do with dairy products.  :Frown: 

Mick

----------


## brunello97

> I would like to know,
> what Dave has on his mind to this thing.
> 
> His offers neatly the same mandolin on his website:
> http://www.mandolinluthier.com/mando...or_sale_17.htm
> 
> There are some few informations to find on the net about "Michele Meglio" as son of Giovanni.
> But it seems as if there are a lot of Meglios in Napoli, so it is all only a guess 
> 
> Martin


Sure looks like a De Meglio clone, Martin.  

Hard to imagine Michele _not_ touting himself as 'Son of Giovanni' if that were the case....

Mick

----------


## Graham McDonald

I think the seller was referencing the Bonham's auction for background?

Hot outside here. 30C/90F+ and thunderstorms expected later. Just thought you should know  :Grin:

----------


## brunello97

> I think the seller was referencing the Bonham's auction for background?
> 
> Hot outside here. 30C/90F+ and thunderstorms expected later. Just thought you should know


Isn't it summertime down there?

It is 1 (one) degree outside this morning.  But I am playing my De Meglio.   :Wink: 

Idly, idealistically (optimistically) working up _Idillio Primaverile_...... 

Mick

----------


## Martin Jonas

> Know way to know when in '14 it was made though....Been reading Chris Clark's "The Sleepwalkers" this winter, about the run up to WW1. Scary stuff.


For what it's worth, my Embergher Tipo A was made in 1915.  One needs to keep in mind that Italy had another year of peace after the war started elsewhere, and only joined (on the opposite side to their pre-war treaty links) in 1915.  Italy's statesmen do not have the excuse of the other nations of not knowing the implications of their actions: unlike in 1914, by 1915 it should have been apparent to everybody what a 20th century war means.

It is difficult to say what effect this would have had on Italian mandolin makers in 1914/15.  While they would have been able to continue making mandolins to pre-war standards, much of their export markets (the UK, specifically) would have dried up.  This may explain why my modest Tipo A has one of the best spruce tops I've ever seen: Embergher may still have been able to sell student models domestically, but buyers for a top line 5bis would have been few and far between in 1915.

I still don't know, however, how my Tipo A ended up in the hands of an opera singer from the company of the Berlin State Opera in the 1920s (whose grandson sold it to me).

Martin
(apologies for the deviation from De Meglio)

----------


## brunello97

> For what it's worth, my Embergher Tipo A was made in 1915.  One needs to keep in mind that Italy had another year of peace after the war started elsewhere, and only joined (on the opposite side to their pre-war treaty links) in 1915.  Italy's statesmen do not have the excuse of the other nations of not knowing the implications of their actions: unlike in 1914, by 1915 it should have been apparent to everybody what a 20th century war means.
> 
> It is difficult to say what effect this would have had on Italian mandolin makers in 1914/15.  While they would have been able to continue making mandolins to pre-war standards, much of their export markets (the UK, specifically) would have dried up.  This may explain why my modest Tipo A has one of the best spruce tops I've ever seen: Embergher may still have been able to sell student models domestically, but buyers for a top line 5bis would have been few and far between in 1915.
> 
> I still don't know, however, how my Tipo A ended up in the hands of an opera singer from the company of the Berlin State Opera in the 1920s (whose grandson sold it to me).
> 
> Martin
> (apologies for the deviation from De Meglio)


No worries, Martin, and certainly this is no diversion.  This is a thread about De Meglios.... :Wink:  but related tangentiallery conversation is more than welcome.

Thanks for the update on the war timing.  You latched on to my thinking--while 1914 Italy was not in the war yet (but certainly was scheming for territory in the NE) markets and even shipping routes were no doubt disrupted.

I'm only up to about January 1913 in the Clark book.  Good reading, but it is like watching a train wreck slowly happening.

Mick

----------


## vic-victor

Has anyone seen a fluted back DeMeglio? Looks like they didn't bother even with fancier models.

----------


## brunello97

> Has anyone seen a fluted back DeMeglio? Looks like they didn't bother even with fancier models.


I haven't seen a fluted back De Meglio, Victor.  They have produced a Model 2 which has a higher degree of ornamentation but not modification to the basic bowl-making.

I think they knew their target market and made work accordingly:  very good quality work, consistently produced at what appears to be a reasonably high volume.  I have had few DeMeglios apart and the inside work is very clean, very well done.

This may be loopy comparison but I liken them to the L+H Washburn line mandolins from the period and the '00 and '10s Gibson A models: solid, dependable, well-made mandolins of exceptional quality. Not the highest order of the day, but that is praising with faint damnation.  Lots of all of them still around and they are still a pleasure to play and are making great music.

BTW, I saw a De Meglio recently on ebay with what appeared to be a maple bowl.  Not sure if I had seen one of those before.

Mick

----------


## vic-victor

Thanks Mick, I thought the same way Re: fluted back. I've also seen that De Meglio on ebay. Looks interesting.

----------


## Tavy

> Hot outside here. 30C/90F+ and thunderstorms expected later. Just thought you should know


Well thanks for that Graham, we're frozen in here this morning - I live on top of a steep hill that's one big sheet of ice this morning  :Frown:

----------


## Tavy

Two more data points: Model 1(A), 1902, No 11933

and another Model 1(A), 1896, No 9313.

Both Cav. Giovanni DeMeglio.

----------


## brunello97

> Two more data points: Model 1(A), 1902, No 11933
> 
> and another Model 1(A), 1896, No 9313.
> 
> Both Cav. Giovanni DeMeglio.


Thanks, John.  I saw the 1902 on Ebay today (and put in a bid!)

Might the 1896 be *4*313?  That would be consistent with the dating we have.  A *9*313 ought be in the 1899-1900 range.

Let me know what you think....

Mick

----------


## vic-victor

Vincenzo De Meglio is on ebay Australia serial 12636 http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Antique-m...item3cf126cb39

----------

brunello97

----------


## Tavy

> Thanks, John.  I saw the 1902 on Ebay today (and put in a bid!)
> 
> Might the 1896 be *4*313?  That would be consistent with the dating we have.  A *9*313 ought be in the 1899-1900 range.


I think you're right, though Giovanni's handwriting is difficult to read (as ever!)

----------


## brunello97

> I think you're right, though Giovanni's handwriting is difficult to read (as ever!)


Thanks for the great shot of the label, John.  I love these old graphics on the Italian label layouts.  

How many type faces / fonts are on there? 10?  Amazing.

Mick

----------


## Tavy

> I think you're right, though Giovanni's handwriting is difficult to read (as ever!)


Just realised that the usual "beware of fakes and forgeries" tag line is _in French_ on this one, so at least some of DeMeglio's output must have gone to France?

----------


## brunello97

> Just realised that the usual "beware of fakes and forgeries" tag line is _in French_ on this one, so at least some of DeMeglio's output must have gone to France?


I assumed so, John, after seeing some of those labels. I used to prowl Ebay.fr every now and then but haven't in awhile.  A healthy number of mandolins from the era if I remember correctly, including a few Italian shops that had their Parisian brokers similar to what we have seen in London.

The relationship between the two main De Meglio lines remains a mystery to me, as do the "Sistema de Meglio" and the numerous copies.  Add to that the Ceccherini mandolins deploying some similar design details and the situation gets even muddier.  

Slowly clues arrive now and then, though.

Mick

Ed.  Sorry about the rotated picture.  Not sure why that is happening. I'll try to amend it.

----------


## Tavy

Here's a new one on me, someone claiming to a "student of DeMeglio":

----------


## brunello97

> Here's a new one on me, someone claiming to a "student of DeMeglio":


Thanks, John.  I've seen some of these guys' work. Add the "Allievi" to the "Sistema De Meglio", undetermined "Clones" and the fact that "Giovanni De Meglio" was simultaneously producing mandolins with their own sequence of serial numbers.

No wonder they their label texts grew crankier.

Mick

----------


## vic-victor

This one is found in Russia, sold in Moscow by Lemberg, Lekae and Co Trading House in early 1900's.

----------


## brunello97

Thanks, Victor. DeMeglio apparently had a very wide distribution network. 

Do you have any other photos of the mandolin?  The No. 2 model De Meglios were their fancier work.

Mick

----------


## vic-victor

> Do you have any other photos of the mandolin?  The No. 2 model De Meglios were their fancier work.
> 
> Mick




Lovely instrument but in a bad shape.

----------

brunello97

----------


## brunello97

Wow.  Shipwreck.

Mick

----------


## Tavy

It's time for some more:

1905 No 3272 (non Cav)
1905 No 3212 (also non Cav)

Mick, do you still have the complete list in computer friendly form?

Thanks, John.

----------


## Tavy

> It's time for some more:
> 
> 1905 No 3272 (non Cav)
> 1905 No 3212 (also non Cav)


That last one might be 3211 or even 3277 - hard to tell - here's the label:



Interestingly it's the only non-Cav label I've seen with the "beware of fakes and forgeries" invocation at the end.  If these were knock-off's then old Cav Giovanni must have been pretty annoyed indeed!  BTW I now own this one, and so far can't tell the difference between this one and the Cav Giovanni ones....

----------


## brunello97

Thanks, John, I'll add these to the log and send you the updated .xl file if that is something you can use.
These look like 1s to me. My German wife makes her 1s look like our 7s though a bit steeper.
She crosses her 7s (which I was also taught to do.) Can't recall if DeMeglio does, but I don't think so.
1905 was a big year for DeMeglio production.
Mick

----------


## Tavy

Two more, both Cav. Giovani: 

1904 no 15652
1900 no 9502

----------


## brunello97

> Two more, both Cav. Giovani: 
> 
> 1904 no 15652
> 1900 no 9502


Thanks, John.  I saw #9502 which looks to be in pretty good condition.

Are you sure about the 1904 date and 15652 SN?

15652 would put it in 1908, maybe '09.  

If it were 1904 then it might be a 1*2*652 for a SN.

Could you double check? If you've got a photo or link to the label could you post it?

Thanks!

Mick

----------


## brunello97

Interestingly enough, DeMeglio SN 15623 dated 1909 just turned up, which would place 15652 in 1909 as well, if that is indeed a 5 in the SN, John.

Mick

----------


## Tavy

> Interestingly enough, DeMeglio SN 15623 dated 1909 just turned up, which would place 15652 in 1909 as well, if that is indeed a 5 in the SN, John.


Good catch, it is indeed 1909, it was mis-listed.

Looks to have been suspiciously messed about with too  :Frown:

----------


## vic-victor

How about this label for a change?  :Smile:

----------


## brunello97

Muy cool, Victor!  Where did you turn this up? I have never seen this label before.

The oldest De Meglio I have in my files is from 1893, SN 1546--so there are a lot predating it.  The '93 label has the Vico Lungo Gelso address but one would suppose this is from an earlier date and address. 

Any other images or information on this?

Thanks!

Mick

----------


## vic-victor

I thought you'd be intrigued. In fact it is a Piano label  :Smile:  De Meglio made pianos, too. And the stamp below is from the same instrument.

----------


## brunello97

> I thought you'd be intrigued. In fact it is a Piano label  De Meglio made pianos, too. And the stamp below is from the same instrument.


Well, I don't mind being tricked for this.... I knew De Meglio was involved with piano from the other labels, but I figured he might have just been a dealer / deposito because I hadn't seen other info.   This is really great.

One of our friend Jim's favorite East Coast mandolin maker, Luigi Ricca, was also in the piano business close to the same period--in the '90s into the '00s, I think.

Any idea when the piano was from?

Mick

----------


## vic-victor

De Meglio actually made pianos and there are still a few in Italy. Most old pianos don't hold much value when growing old and often being simply disposed of. I can't remember exactly where I read that pianos were actually the main business for De Meglio family and mandolins were just a sideline, at least for a while. I am not sure about the age of this particular instrument. Probably turn of the century. More pics:

----------


## Tavy

Very cool!  Thanks for posting that.

----------


## brunello97

I suppose this is the site on Italian piano makers that Victor is sourcing:  lists *Carlo* and brother Giovanni De Meglio making pianos in Napoli in the 1840's. 

If I am reading this correctly (from the timeline in the right column,) Carlo De Meglio was the "founder" of the Casa De Meglio in 1800. What's confusing is that it lists "De Meglio Fratelli o Carlo e Giovanni" operating from 1832 on.  Other information lists Giovanni as the son of Carlo. Who were the Fratelli De Meglio at this point?  Did Carlo primo have a son Carlo as well who worked with Giovanni?  It looks like Giovanni carried on the piano business with his sons.

(I'm supposing that this is the *Cav.* Giovanni whose sons Vicenzo and Giovanni carried on the mandolin arm of the business.)  

Also lists a *Leopoldo* De Meglio as a son of Giovanni the piano maker. He hasn't shown up in the mandolin business yet, but I ought to look a bit closer at all those signatures. This site lists Leopoldo and Giovanni as successors of Carlo.  

The S Sebastian location doesn't show up in the piano website list of De Meglio addresses.  I need to poke around on Google earth and check those spots out.  53 Vico Lungo Gelso is a pretty tight spot for moving pianos around.  Maybe by then just the mandolin part of the business was going on there.

Cool stuff.

Mick

----------


## vic-victor

All very intresting. Family search site lists many De Meglios in Napoli. Let's try to sort them out.

There is Carlo, supposedly the founder of the business and his wife Teresa Muti. Their male children: Giuseppe b. 1808, Giovanni b. 1811, Leopoldo b. 1816,  Lorenzo b. 1823,  Vincenzo b. 1825.

I guess since Giovanni became Cav. his name as such was used on all the labels even if he was not around already at the time, the same way as Raffaele Calace's used until now.


Then we have Giovanni De Meglio born 1832, a son of Vincenzo, a clearly different from Carlo's son that could be that  no Cav. competitor. 

Or perhaps there was Giovanni, son of Vincenzo, Carlo's son who was that no Cav. I could not find the trace of such though.

Plus thre were another 3 or 4 Giovannis also sons of Vincenzos from Barano D'Ischia which is also Napoli, but looks like a diffrent clan of De Meglios which nevertheless could be related. 

I gave up at that point as everyone seemed to have at least 4 or 5 children and it all became too complicated to follow  :Smile:

----------


## brunello97

Thanks, Victor.  It sounds like from your lineage that it probably was Giovanni and Leopoldo who were the piano-making "Fratelli De Meglio" referred to on the pianoforte site.  The Vincenzo born in 1825 (he, the composer) apparently passed in 1883.

The Leopoldo winning praise for his pianos mid-19th then seems to be the son of Carlo, born in 1816.  

An alternative (and mind numbing) version has Carlo and (another Giovanni) as the "Fratelli De Meglio" from the pianoforte site and mid century Leopoldo as this Giovanni's figlio, rather than being Carlo's grandson. Yikes.

By 1900 we have another Vincenzo De Meglio signing mandolins labeled "Cav. Giovanni e Figlio" and a Giovanni, successor of Vincenzo signing almost identical mandolins under his own name made at a different address. Both still reference the piano making / selling business. 

Why and how two different lines of the family were producing mandolins with the same sistema is another shamus case in its own right.

The Giovanni born in 1832 would have been 70 years old when he was signing his mandolin labels.  I assumed he was Carlo's grandson, son of Vincenzo the Composer, but your lack of evidence for that has me looking for un meglio  De Meglio connection.

That is all based on the assumption that these were real people signing their names on the mandolin labels and not some "Morgan Monroe" or "The Loar" or "Kentucky Sandwich" or "Fratelli Vinaccia" type signatures.

Vincenzo 1825 De M wrote some pieces for piano and violin.  Nice to contemplate someone playing them on the family's piano and mandolin.

Mick

----------

vic-victor

----------


## Tavy

Two more, one Mick will be familiar with and one not:

1895. Model 1 (A), No  3659
1902. Model 1 (A), No 11933

----------


## brunello97

Thanks, John.... Yes, I'm growing more familiar with (and fond of) 1193.  Nice sound, easy playability, good intonation.   I wouldn't call it an "accordion killer"-to meme a BG phrase-but it significantly projects and holds its own.   Looks like brand new.  You did a marvelous job with it. 

3659 expands the scope of DeM's 1895 production which was the first of a string of boom years for them.

Mick

----------


## marcdelport

Hi Guys

As long as I can remember we've had this mandolin. I think my father purchased it during his travels in Europe before I was born. Unfortunately it was damaged by a removal company when we moved house - about 23 years back now - really sad as it's such a beautiful instrument. The mandolin has been in my possession since my father's passing and I've now only come to learn more about the mandolin through this thread and some other sources.

I've attached a photo for your database. It's an 1899 and the S/N is 8949 (or maybe 8919) I think. Looks like a model 1 (A).

It's been great reading through all your comments.

Regards,
Marc.

----------


## Tavy

Some more:

14318, 1906, model 1A, Cav. Geovanni.
18042, 1911, model 1, Cav Giovanni.

----------


## Tavy

Here's how the trend looks, I've tidied it up a bit by removing obvious outliers:



Seems like boom time started around 1894/5, lasted about 4 or 5 years and then from 1900-10 there's fairly consistent production levels before things drop off quite markedly.

----------

Anglocelt

----------


## brunello97

Thanks, John.   My XL file has 116 examples (or 0.56% of DeMeglio's output.....)

Your estimates on the productivity eras seems right.  They did keep at it at least during the beginning of the war years.  No examples yet from '17 or '18 yet.

Still don't have a firm idea of why there were two concurrent serial number systems going on with both a "Giovanni DeM" and a "Cav. Giovanni DeM" putting out what appear to be very similar instruments between at least 1901 and 1905.  

Maybe Vicenzo DeM ran the Cav. operation and Giovanni the Giovanni.  Or maybe they were the same operation and just applied different labels.   

And then there's the Ceccherini connection.....

I haven't played mine in a little bit.  That's going to change this evening.

Mick

BTW, I just saw your most recent DeMeglio restoration in the classifieds.  Nice work!

----------


## Anglocelt

Thanks to Tavy et al. A great example of how the collective wisdom/ knowledge of Café members can benefit us vintage instrument nerds.

Kevin

----------


## Greco

> Here's how the trend looks, I've tidied it up a bit by removing obvious outliers:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like boom time started around 1894/5, lasted about 4 or 5 years and then from 1900-10 there's fairly consistent production levels before things drop off quite markedly.


 :Smile: Hallo. Not sure if this info is helpful for your research? I have a Cav.Giovanni DeMeglio : June 1903 1A Serial No. 2532.  Very good and tone good. Been in it's case for 45  years (Apart from the odd occasion). Has several spare string packets too. Thanks!

----------


## brunello97

Grazie Mille, Greco.

Yes, indeed yours makes a nice addition.  The 1903 date and serial number fit in where they are expected.

It is interesting that you say the instrument is a "Cav. Giovanni DeMeglio".  Here's why:

The DeMeglio mandolins we have on record have two different Serial Numbering systems.  One SN sequence are labeled as "Cav. Giovanni..." and the other as simply "Giovanni DeMeglio".

By 1903 the Cav. Giovanni SNs were at 12000+ while the Giovanni SNs were in the 2300-2500 range.  

However, we have a DeMeglio mandolin SN 2549 with the Cav. Giovanni label.   I thought this was an aberration but yours is very close in the SN sequence.  We don't have any other examples of this crossing of names and SN sequence and none between your 2532 and the aforementioned 2549.


The dates and SNs track fairly well along between the two systems so one thought I had was that the SNs on the "Giovanni" labels just dropped the initial digit from the "Cav. Giovanni" sequence. If this were somehow plausible there are no collisions between numbers.  There don't seem to be any cases where the numbering would be out of phase by the year on the label under this hypothesis.  Why they would do this, I couldn't guess.

Minutia, of course, but interesting to us DeMeglio wonks.

Do you think you might be able to post some photos of the instrument and a nice clear shot of the label with SN?  That would be awesome.

Thanks for posting!

Mick

----------


## Greco

:Smile: [QUOTE=That would be awesome.
Hallo Mick
Thanks for your interest and the details about DeMeglio mandolins.I've also read some of the previous info on this thread. Some dedicated work here! I enclose photos of the label and of the instrument, as requested.
I wonder now if I made a mistake: I took the first "digit" to be a slash:Now I can see my photo it could well be a "1". Interestingly,both would seem to slot nicely into their respective sequences datewise & numberwise? 
Also,out of interest,the label refers to Vincente Successor:Is this a common label? 
Thanks.  Best wishes
Chris
Yes, indeed yours makes a nice addition.  The 1903 date and serial number fit in where they are expected.

It is interesting that you say the instrument is a "Cav. Giovanni DeMeglio".  Here's why:

The DeMeglio mandolins we have on record have two different Serial Numbering systems.  One SN sequence are labeled as "Cav. Giovanni..." and the other as simply "Giovanni DeMeglio".

By 1903 the Cav. Giovanni SNs were at 12000+ while the Giovanni SNs were in the 2300-2500 range.  

However, we have a DeMeglio mandolin SN 2549 with the Cav. Giovanni label.   I thought this was an aberration but yours is very close in the SN sequence.  We don't have any other examples of this crossing of names and SN sequence and none between your 2532 and the aforementioned 2549.


The dates and SNs track fairly well along between the two systems so one thought I had was that the SNs on the "Giovanni" labels just dropped the initial digit from the "Cav. Giovanni" sequence. If this were somehow plausible there are no collisions between numbers.  There don't seem to be any cases where the numbering would be out of phase by the year on the label under this hypothesis.  Why they would do this, I couldn't guess.

Minutia, of course, but interesting to us DeMeglio wonks.

Do you think you might be able to post some photos of the instrument and a nice clear shot of the label with SN?  That would be awesome.

Thanks for posting!

Mick[/QUOTE]

----------


## Greco

Sorry.."VINCENZO".

----------


## brunello97

Thanks, Chris.  Yes, indeed that looks like a "1" to me.  

There were a number of different label design types that they used and Vincenzo DeMeglio signature is on many from this period.
We're away from home right now and I'm away from my files, but I'll check when we're back and post an updated assortment of the DeMeglio labels I have on file and see if other folks have any to add.

Do you play your DeMeglio?

Mick

----------


## Greco

[QUOTE=brunello97;1658292]

Do you play your DeMeglio?

Mick[Labels/Play]
Thanks Mick.
Yes,it would be interesting to see the variation in the DeMeglio labels over the years.Thanks very much.
Unfortunately I could not do justice to such a fine instrument! :Smile: However,a friend of mine is a Classical/Country/"Pop" Guitarist and he has played it and enthused about it!!
All the Best  ...  Chris

----------


## Tavy

Cav. Giovanni 1904 Model B #2676

Strangely out of sequence?

----------


## brunello97

> Cav. Giovanni 1904 Model B #2676
> 
> Strangely out of sequence?


Thanks, J.  I caught this one on the ebay listing, too.

This is the third 1904 DeMeglio I have in my files that flips over to the "Giovanni" numbering system while keeping the "Cav. Giovanni" label.  I also have one date 1903 with the same crossover. 

The examples aren't within a short cluster of instruments but across a range of serial numbers from 2549 to 2938.  At least from the small sampling I have on record.

Certainly makes one wonder what was going on.

Mick

----------

DavidKOS

----------


## Tavy

Model 1A, 1922, #20095.

Interesting the maker has changed to "Giovanni & Gherado de Meglio".

----------


## brunello97

> Model 1A, 1922, #20095.
> 
> Interesting the maker has changed to "Giovanni & Gherado de Meglio".



Thanks, John.  I saw that one and made note.  Approaching the outside limit of dates we have for DeMeglios.  

Attached is the label from 20095.

I have another example of this in my files, but unfortunately the top part with the date is cropped out of the picture.  

The 1920 date in the label is telling as a 1919 label I have is still touting Vincenzo DeM. 

Interesting, though, that the 1922 label has a Vincenz_ DeM signature on line 1 (and maybe also on line 3).  No sign of Gherado.

More head scratching.

Mick

----------


## vic-victor

To me it looks like Vincenzo (succsessor to Cav. Giovanni) have possibly sold or transferred the ownership of the company to Giovanni and Gherado (sole owners), while still being around supervising the business (at least still signing the labels).

----------

brunello97

----------


## brunello97

> To me it looks like Vincenzo (succsessor to Cav. Giovanni) have possibly sold or transferred the ownership of the company to Giovanni and Gherado (sole owners), while still being around supervising the business (at least still signing the labels).


Perhaps this Giovanni (di Vicenzo) is the one featured on the other concurrent set of DeMeglios with their own system of serial numbers.

Mick

----------

vic-victor

----------


## Dave C

Hi This is the first time I’ve posted anything on the forum and I’ve read with interest the serial no conversation. I’ve got a Giovanni DeMeglio mod 2 1896 with a very clear label serial no is 5019 and the instrument is in very good original condition.

----------

brunello97

----------


## Tavy

> Hi This is the first time I’ve posted anything on the forum and I’ve read with interest the serial no conversation. I’ve got a Giovanni DeMeglio mod 2 1896 with a very clear label serial no is 5019 and the instrument is in very good original condition.


Thanks for letting us know - have fun with your mandolin!  :Smile:

----------


## brunello97

> Hi This is the first time Ive posted anything on the forum and Ive read with interest the serial no conversation. Ive got a Giovanni DeMeglio mod 2 1896 with a very clear label serial no is 5019 and the instrument is in very good original condition.


Thanks, Dave!  I'm late to seeing this.  Do you have any photos you might post of your Model 2?  Those slightly fancier models are not all that common.

5019 is the latest serial number we have on file from 1896 which is helpful in getting a sense of the scale of production DeMeglio was doing at that time.  Currently the range of SNs we have on file from '96 go from 3889 to (now) 5019.  Anyway you look at it, that's a lot of mandolins.

Mick

----------


## Tavy

Broken model 1 on eBay, SN 15965, 1909.

----------

brunello97

----------


## brunello97

Thanks, John.  Duly recorded.  This one has been up on the ebay a few times now, without selling.  That's a bad crack...

Mick

----------


## Tavy

> This one has been up on the ebay a few times now, without selling. That's a bad crack...

More like a small cavern!

----------


## vic-victor

1906 1A in Moscow No. 13871

----------


## brunello97

> 1906 1A in Moscow No. 13871


Thank you, sir!

Mick

----------


## Tavy

More data points before I forget them:

1901 model 1A, 11066
1894 model 1A, 2459
1897 model 1A, 6791

----------


## brunello97

> More data points before I forget them:
> 
> 1901 model 1A, 11066
> 1894 model 1A, 2459
> 1897 model 1A, 6791


Thanks, John!  
Slowly, slowly creeping towards 1% of the entrie DeMeglio output.  :Wink: 
The 1894 is one of the earlies DeMeglio's in the "archive".  '93 is the earliest year I have an example of.

The numbers suggest they were putting out in the neighborhood of 1K+ mandolins a year in the mid '90s.  
Anyway you put it, that is a lot of mandolins.  

Interesting to comp with the numbers from Gibson (albeit, a couple decades later) that Joe Spann is providing in another thread:
E.g. 1925 mandolin production: 1200 total.

A 300 units
A-Jr. 240 units
A-2z 200 units
A-4 180 units
F-2 40 units
F-4 240 units

Mick

----------


## Tavy

Yep, 1K a year is some serious production.  I suspect Gibson were at it for more years, but it's interesting how close these guys were in terms of numbers.

----------


## brunello97

> Yep, 1K a year is some serious production.  I suspect Gibson were at it for more years, but it's interesting how close these guys were in terms of numbers.


I also appreciate the fact that they could maintain very high quality standards at this level of production.  We've all seen photos of the Gibson works in Kalamazoo from this period.  They were making a lot of stuff but had a lot of space....and a dedicated railroad spur to drop materials off.

I've often wondered about the workshops of some of our favorite Neapolitan makers. Napoli is a pretty dense city.  There are some old photos around of course which look like shops set up in pretty small spaces.  There are, of course, some contemporary videos from Calace or La Bottega, but I don't think these folks are putting out 1K mandolins a year.

But in the 1890s Calace and Vinaccia were pretty prolific.  I wonder what their production amounted to in this period?

Mick

----------


## Ntone

Serial number 9451, 1900 Cav. Giovanni De Meglio e Figlio

----------

nico verde

----------


## brunello97

Thank you, Ntone!  
An interesting addition to the ongoing DeMeglio archive.
#9451 is now the earliest SN for 1900 that we have, and moves the marker back 50 mandolins.
Current recorded range for 1900 is from #9451 to 10006.   550+ mandolins.

Ahh....just found your other post where you describe this as having been your mother's and aunt's before.
Is your aunt of an age where she might have bought it _new_ in Greece?  

Mick

----------


## Ntone

Hi Mick My mother was born in 1924. There may be a chance that her aunt, or her aunt's parents, could have purchased it new in Greece.
I also have the original case.

----------


## brunello97

> Hi Mick My mother was born in 1924. There may be a chance that her aunt, or her aunt's parents, could have purchased it new in Greece.
> I also have the original case.


Very much so....DeMeglio was active making mandolins from ~1893 into the early '20s.  
That's a pretty long stretch.  A lot of their mandolins wound up being sold in England and we also see labels in French suggesting sales there as well.  
Can you post a photo of the label, if you can get a good shot?
Not likely to be in Greek but will be interesting to see nonetheless.  
Thanks,
Mick

----------


## Ntone

> Very much so....DeMeglio was active making mandolins from ~1893 into the early '20s.  
> That's a pretty long stretch.  A lot of their mandolins wound up being sold in England and we also see labels in French suggesting sales there as well.  
> Can you post a photo of the label, if you can get a good shot?
> Not likely to be in Greek but will be interesting to see nonetheless.  
> Thanks,
> Mick


Hi Mick,
Here's the label!

----------

brunello97

----------


## brunello97

Great photo, Ntone!  Thank you.

This is a familiar DeMeglio label from this time period.  Check out the disclaimer in French at the bottom warning to look out for faux DeMeglios.   I was crossing my fingers that this might be in Greek.   :Smile: 

Notice the label now shows the Rettifilo, 248 address for DeMeglio.  The Rettifilo is another name for Corso Umberto I, a major artery in old Naples. 
The label makes note of this address "palazzo proprio" which could be taken to mean _in their own building_.  Small "p" on palazzo.

Here is a current shot the address, which could certainly be described as a palazzo.

Interesting to see that there might be a cannabis shop where DeMeglio once made and sold mandolins.  Or maybe that was next door.... :Wink: 

Hopefully, our friend Victor (well come to think of it, _either_ of our friends named Victor) might catch this conversation and weigh in.  Victor the K should have some insight into the history of Napoli-Athens mandolin commerce.  

Mick

----------

nico verde, 

vic-victor

----------


## Ntone

Thank you Mick!
I really like this mandolin.
I have been playing guitar for a long time and am really enjoying venturing into the mandolin.
It seems that this one is of pretty good quality. It sets up very nicely, great action and neck set.

----------


## John Hamshare

Hi all, I'm new to the group. I have a mandolin dated 1902, serial number is 11658, Mod. 1.

----------

brunello97

----------


## John Hamshare

Not sure how to upload an image though.

----------


## John Hamshare

I've tried opening the video link but I don't want to sign up to video :Frown:

----------


## brunello97

> Hi all, I'm new to the group. I have a mandolin dated 1902, serial number is 11658, Mod. 1.


John, if you select the "Go Advanced" option in the lower right of your "reply" options you will be led to a more "advanced" reply window in which you can scroll down to see Additional Options / Attachments / and a "Manage attachments" button.  That should open for you a dialog box wherein you can select and upload an attachment.

Thanks for pitching in.  We look forward to seeing yours.

DeMeglio SN 11658 is a helpful one for our list.  It is now the earliest one we have recorded for 1902 resetting that year's recorded production by almost 100 mandolins.

The  DeMeglio shop was busy.

Mick

----------

John Hamshare

----------


## Tavy

Very nearly 9 years since I started this thread, and still going strong!  I must try and get back here more often too  :Smile:

----------

brunello97, 

John Hamshare

----------


## brunello97

> Very nearly 9 years since I started this thread, and still going strong!  I must try and get back here more often too


Always a pleasure to have you around, John.  I hope you and yours are doing well.

Mick

----------


## John Hamshare

Here are a couple of photos of the mandolin and the label.

----------

brunello97, 

Ntone, 

vic-victor

----------


## Ntone

So happy to see this thread is still active!

----------

